# Kindle Fire HD frozen/dead...



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Woke up this morning, and this thing is frozen/dead - I can't tell.  The screen is completely blank.  I was reading a book last night, and put it away, went to sleep.  I picked it up this morning, going to work the screen has nothing on it.  Anyone know how to reset this thing?  I thought it was holding down the power button, but that's not doing the trick.  Its plugged into a wall charger now...but still a blank screen and I can't even tell if its charging.  Any suggestion before I call Amazon?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

The reset is to hold down the power button for approximately 20 seconds until it completely turns off. Then wait a few seconds, press the power button and  it should start to reboot. If that is not happening, you need to call Amazon and have the unit replaced.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright finally fixed it. I left it plugged in for a few hours, then held down the power button for 30 sec.  It still had nothing on the screen.  Then I pressed it once, and it turned on!  After it came back on...power level showed at 57%.  Its a glitch...I hope


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You might check your system number. . . .top menu/more/device/about/system version. . . .if it says 7.2.1 it might be that it was downloading the update and that's why it was acting wonky when you tried to use it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann's right, that's exactly how my old Fire acted a couple of times when it was upgrading.

Betsy


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe it was trying to upgrade? In the middle of it upgrading...as it still says 7.1.5_user_1534720 so it still hasn't gone to 7.2.1.  Used it on the way home on the bus - no problem.  Do you guys have a button on the system version part that says "Update Your Kindle"?  It looks greyed out to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the update has downloaded but not yet installed, the 'update' button will be available.  

It can download anytime wireless is connected -- if it started and then you got on the bus and there was no signal, the d/l would have been suspended and wouldn't pick up until you got back where it could connect.  

It then updates automatically the next time you put it to sleep -- but, again, if it gets started and then you pick it up, it might appear frozen or sluggish as it tries to apply the update.  

If you get the update yourself via computer and drag and drop it to the right place in the Fire, the 'update' button will be available and that's how you'd initiate the installation.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Finished said:


> The reset is to hold down the power button for approximately 20 seconds until it completely turns off. Then wait a few seconds, press the power button and it should start to reboot. If that is not happening, you need to call Amazon and have the unit replaced.


Thanks so much for posting this fix. Mine had the same problem today, and your suggestion worked like a charm.


----------

